# rockets v clippers



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

no one made a thread so i made one.
49-49 half.


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

t-macs got 25 at the half!


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

*NBA Regular Season Game 22: Houston Rockets @ LA Clippers*
Its half time.Still no game thread?
Where is everybody?:headbang:
no GUARANTEE from Yao Mania?  

edit:finaly we got one.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

smithys1510 said:


> t-macs got 25 at the half!


TMAC's on fire...


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

I guess Yao Mania & kisstherim are still sleeping now :biggrin: ...


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

53-53 another close game... :banana: 
I believe we'll grab the win in 4th Q. :clap:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

refs suck. wow


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

looks like everybody's playing like crap except Yao and TMAC
Bowen 2-9:headbang: Howard 0-2 ...did they switch their skins? :angel:

edit:Bowen 2-10 Wesley 1-5 :clown:


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

sherwin said:


> refs suck. wow


dont they always? :angel:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

weve got no offense here in the 3rd


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

sherwin said:


> weve got no offense here in the 3rd


only got 14 in the third...what an offense!!! :curse:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Luther Head is in a slump. Looks like he's back to earth.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

sherwin said:


> Luther Head is in a slump. Looks like he's back to earth.


I'm not watching the game.but from the statistics he's got 6rebs...


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

4-5...I guess Moochie's doing well. :banana:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

t-mac is ice cold and looks tired. this road trip must be getting to him.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Yao Is Getting Hacked Every ****ing Play And They Do Nothing... This Officiating Is Horrific!!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

why does bowen get 11 shots? he sucks so much


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

our D sucks. why is cassell open at the 3?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

as tmac goes the rockets go... hes bricking everything


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

sherwin said:


> why does bowen get 11 shots? he sucks so much


I'm wondering too...tonight,hes such a crap!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

wow I had no idea there was under a minute left. I thought there were at least 4.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

down by 9 with 1min left...we lose


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao should have 11 or 12 rebounds... Wilcox and Brand are hacking hard at him every time he goes up to pull down a board. It's nice to see him outplay a fake MVP candidate in Brand... but the Clippers depth is too much for us right now (especially Cassell).


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

who else can score for us when Anderson/Alston/Sura/Barry are out?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Yao should have 11 or 12 rebounds... Wilcox and Brand are hacking hard at him every time he goes up to pull down a board. It's nice to see him outplay a fake MVP candidate in Brand... but the Clippers depth is too much for us right now (especially Cassell).


When Cassell burns out in a month the clippers will slide and Brand will stop getting all this attention.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

:rofl: yeah enjoy


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Missed the game. I honestly didn't expect us to win this one. Nearing the end of the trip, so many injuries... 
T-Mac has faded in the second half a few times this season, hasn't he? Does he still appear hurt?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Yeah, I had my doubts on the last two games, I'd rather lose to the Clippers now than the Lakers. We have to beat up on them, we will be fighting for the 8th spot they hold right now, so we've got to win every game against these teams who are holding playoffs spots. We were just overmatched this afternoon, its not like it was a blowout or anything, Tmac and Yao played tough, but the officials really swallowed their whistles in the 2nd half. We can't do anything about that, the other game Dke gets a flagant foul, Yao a technical, tonight its Wesley for a T and Jeff as well, because of bullsnot officiating! :curse: 
We lost to a division winner so in the grand scheme of things its not so bad as we are missing two starters and a decent shooter, Bowen took 12 shots tonight, I'm sure Anderson/and Alston would've made more than 2 shots tonight. :biggrin: When we can get some guys healthy we will be alright, I sure would like to know why we even signed Stephen Graham if we're not even going to try him defending bigger guards while we're shorthanded??? :curse: He could've guarded Livingston or Cassell in the 2nd half when they were torching us by isolating our smaller guards. Jeff is so stupid, he's good for at least one loss a week by himself. What a cheesehead!!!! Stupid corndog! :curse: You're supposed to be some kind of defensive guru, WELL GURU GOTDANGIT. You'd think the moran would put the "bigger" guard on their lightweights.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

skykisser said:


> I guess Yao Mania & kisstherim are still sleeping now :biggrin: ...


wow, u stayed up that late to watch the game? :worship: 

No guarantee from Yao Mania, No win!


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

kisstherim said:


> No guarantee from Yao Mania, No win!


Yup, I put the blame squarely on YM's shoulders!!!!!!!!!! :curse:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Sweeper said:


> Yup, I put the blame squarely on YM's shoulders!!!!!!!!!! :curse:


I think I'm worn out from this road trip too.... :biggrin:

Sorry guys been away from the comp the whole weekend. Clips are a good team, we're worn out, a road loss was due. 

Ryan Bowen taking 11 shots... that's just WRONG. 

I'm worried about T-Mac going up against Kobe tomorrow. He played 45 mins tonight, admits he's tired... so I don't know how much energy he'll have for tomorrow.


----------

